# Bi-tone VS Black



## precisioncg

I stopped into the gun store today to browse. They had the XD40 in bi-tone. WOW!!! Its a nice looking weapon. I currently have the XD9 in black and love the gun. The .40 would make a nice addition to my collection. Is there any pros or cons to the bi-tone in comparison to the black, or is it all just personal preference? Thanks.


----------



## dondavis3

I own both and like both.

I believe that it's just your own personal choice and likes vs dis-likes.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Stainless weapons don't have the same finish problems that blued, parkerized, etc. It's all in what you like I guess. I own stainless and coated weapons and they work the same. I do really like the look of a stainless weapon but they have their drawbacks as well. They will reflect light (more) and that might put one at a disadvantage. It's never stopped me from getting them though:smt033


----------



## SigZagger

Function wise, we all know their is no difference. It's what pleases the eye best, a personal preference. Or, in my case, the slide was stained and had some holster wear, so I sent it off to Robar to be refinished.


----------



## dosborn

All 5 of my handguns have stainless slides except my Glock. I like SS more because it seems easier to clean or at least easier to see the gunk. I feel like you have more finish options with SS too. SS doesn't rust either.


----------



## ArmyCop

Personal pref on this one. My personal pref would be the bi-tone. My Taurus PT145 is Stainless \ Poly and looks good to me.


----------



## bigrobwoot

I love the look of the XD with a black frame and the stainless slide. I got all black though, because the only one with a stainless slide was a 4", and I wanted the 5"


----------



## digitalexplr

I perfer black, but the others look good. I primarily go for black because I have a pistol for one purpose and being a fashion statement is it.

They all shoot the same, so get the one that you want.


----------



## jake870

Stainless for me, like the way it looks. Not sure of what kind of sst. the slide is made of but I've seen sst rust. Mine allways gets wiped down with CLP so I believe I should be good.

OD green and SST. love it. When cleaning it's easy to know if you did a good job or not too...


----------



## Rys2k8Altima

SS looks completely awesome.


----------



## mike#9

digitalexplr said:


> I perfer black, but the others look good. I primarily go for black because I have a pistol for one purpose and being a fashion statement is it.
> 
> They all shoot the same, so get the one that you want.


Did you mean to say that a fashion statement isn't it????

I hope that the only reason why you have a handgun is not for the fashion statement.


----------



## Boss

I like the looks of the black much better then the stainless. The drawback to the black slide is that it will begin to show holster wear alot sooner than the stainless. Either way, like everyone has said, they shoot the same so get the one that pleases your eyes the most. Best of luck.


----------

